# Will Chevelle bushings fit a GTO? - Energy Suspension



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

So I am trying to order new polygraphite bushings for my 1970 GTO from energysuspensionparts.com. They have very little listed for the 1970 GTO, but have tons of things listed for the 1970 Chevelle. As far as I know, all Buick, Chevy, Olds, and Pontiac A-bodies of the same year should have matching frames, and matching suspension components, correct? The only difference I am aware of is some have an oval bushing for the lower control arm and some have a round bushing. Am I mistaken? I was going to purchase new polygraphite body mounts (incl. hardware), front control arm bushings, sway bar bushings, sway bar end links, radiator isolators (big block), and rear coil spring isolators. The parts are all made by energy suspension, and correct me if I am wrong, but I don't see why the aftermarket polygraphite Chevelle bushings wouldn't be exactly the same as GTO bushings.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

They are the same. The oval lower A arm bushings are '66 up.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

One of my front control arms on my 72 Lemans is from a Chevelle. Can't remember if it was from a 70 or 71. They should all be the same 66-72.


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok so the guy I'm dealing with at energysuspensionparts.com is dumber than a box of crap so I'm not ordering from him. Someone who has replaced their bushings with polyurethane who did you go with?? I don't need the hyperflex kit because I do not need rear control arm bushings, or tie rod/ball joint dust boots. I do need:

Body Mount bushings and hardware
Front control arm bushings - oval
Front sway bar bushings/mounts - 1-1/4" sway bar
Front sway bar end links
Rear upper coil spring isolators
Radiator Isolators

Had I ordered them from energysuspensionparts.com it would have cost $267.92. 

I know it's more complicated cuz I don't need the kit but somewhere has to be able to put this order together.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I used these guys and I am very happy with thier products - Welcome - Performance Suspension Technology


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

I liked PST but they were a fair amount more expensive than other sites... About $50-100 more for the same bushings.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Well I'll preface my little story here by saying "you get what you pay for". 

I ran a stock sway bar on the front of my GTO for years with the supplied bushings and links I got with the PST kit with no problems. Upgraded to a 1 1/4 bar (which made a noticeable difference ) but split the Energy Suspension bushings I procured at the local Auto-zone or O'rielly's or wherever i got em.

Needless to say I called PST back up and got a new set from them. Yeah, they cost a little more but the money I spent on the ES kit was wasted so I spent that much more. :shutme


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Interesting. Any other disappointed ES customers out there?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

